# RTA Map Center -- Support > Support Tips & What's New! >  how to change from using I-94 to I-90

## Veronica Streater

The map automaticly put me on I-94, But i'd like to use I-90, how can i switch it? thankyou!

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Veronica,

Thanks for posting and for trying out the RTA Custom Maps.  I think you may have used the *Map Wizard page*?  The *Map Center Page* is what you use to create custom routes -- You can direct the program to follow any road you want -- Interstate Highways to dirt roads... You need to use the Waypoint program to do that.  

Here is a tutorial for creating maps using the RTA Waypoints...

Let us know if you need more assistance.

Mark
Map Support

----------

